# new 2013 alumacraft 1648 mv - project finished - for now!



## JoshKeller (Jan 19, 2013)

Picked this up today and will be starting on decking tomorrow. Does everyone pretty much frame the front deck with lumber and lay the deck on top of that, or are there ways of attaching angle to the front deck and middle seat and let the plywood sit on that?

Has my 25 hp merc and 65 lb minn kota on it currently, but Im in negotions for a used 50/35 jet.


----------



## panFried (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice boat! There are many examples of both and especially alum angle. Most peeps attach between decks/benches with rivets or weld. Do a quick search and you should see many posts.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 20, 2013)

i think for the time being, im going to just build a wood frame so it can be easily removed with no remaining holes if i decide to make changes.


----------



## panFried (Jan 20, 2013)

Just remember to watch your weight. Alum is lighter


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 20, 2013)

I took the boat to my mechanic this morning to help me rivet the trolling motor bracket onto the front deck. That convinced me that rivets will be plenty strong enough, so I set out to tractor supply and bought $50 worth of aluminum angle iron to construct a deck frame. Then went to lowes and got some 23/32" plywood, hinges, and some various screws and stuff. Coated the plywood with fiberglass resin to waterproof it, and started designing and building my deck. Heres the first days results. Needless to say, I dont mess around and Im not being paid by the hour. I weighed everything I put in, and so far (less batteries/trolling motors/gas motor), I've added 78 pounds to the boat. 





















I really like the back deck how its split. Im going to create a rear casting deck so It has a fixed middle, and the front and rear fold. The rear for getting gas/putting in the drain plug, and the front for when operating the tiller steer.


----------



## Fishin4life (Jan 20, 2013)

Just wondering, where did you purchase your boat?


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 20, 2013)

ed's marine superstore in ashland, va


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 21, 2013)

little better picture. 






Just need to figure out where to mount a seat base now, As I may have made the compartment a bit too large


----------



## JMichael (Jan 22, 2013)

JoshKeller said:


> Just need to figure out where to mount a seat base now, As I may have made the compartment a bit too large


That ole hind sight is 20/20 ain't it? :lol: Looks like it's time for mod 1 revision 1.


----------



## panFried (Jan 22, 2013)

JMichael said:


> JoshKeller said:
> 
> 
> > Just need to figure out where to mount a seat base now, As I may have made the compartment a bit too large
> ...


Josh, have you thought about placing the seat in front of hatch? Right about where the foot controller is in previous deck pic. Once the TM is down, you'll have plenty of room to move around.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice boat! Took me months and months of thinking, measuring and drawing to design my deck.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 22, 2013)

panFried said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > JoshKeller said:
> ...




That is what Im going to do. I really only use the seat to brace myself in heavy waves, or to rest while switching spots on an electric only lake. Of course now I'll need to redo my aluminum frame a little, as I have a piece of angle going straight up the middle. I plan on cutting the middle brace at the seat, connecting a piece length wise between the 3, then making a square shape around the pedestal to connect to the front bracket on the front deck. sounds complicated, but it should take about 10 minutes.


----------



## panFried (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds like a plan, better now before you get too far along. I'm doing my design now. My boat does not have a nice mod layout, so I have to design carefully.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 22, 2013)

does anyone know of any molded trim to put on that front lip? I also found a few offset seat poles, so that will help with my base issue.


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 9, 2013)

just a few more pics of the rest of the build.. 

Redid the aluminum frame to accommodate the seat pedestal base. 






Rear deck completed. Its split in thirds, with the front and back piece being 24" wide, and the middle being 4" wide. The middle section is screwed down, which allows the back to be opened for getting gas and putting in the drain plug, the front opens to allow sitting sideways for operating the tiller steer. 






One of two humminbird 797 side imaging units. gps puck is on the back bench, and both units are interlinked. 






Front section of the back deck opened to show the aluminum angle iron used to keep the gas tank from moving and to tidy up the wiring to the bilge pump. Also note the gps puck. 






Flattend out a scrap piece of aluminum angle and bent it at an angle to make a bilge pump bracket so I didnt have to put any holes near the bottom of the boat. 






two group 24 batteries wired in 24v with minn kota 5 x 2 on board charger located just in front of the front bench seat. 






Done and ready to fish.


----------



## chubbytrucker01 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an Alumacraft 1650 I am getting ready to start setting up. I am having trouble deciding how to set up my trailer it didn't come with the boat. How is yours supported? How long are the bunks? Are they on edge or flat? Any help on this would be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 10, 2013)

i just used two 2 x 4s flat and a roller on the keel line. i dont have a factory trailer either though.


----------



## kryptonica (Mar 16, 2013)

I got your same split aft boat from Ed's and have been lurking for ideas for months.
After reading RiverBottom's mod and consulting an aluminum fabricator, I almost gave up cause I am lazy and cheap.
That brings me to some questions cause your mod is inspiring to this lazy dog.

1. Are the vertical supports necessary? I mean, they look kinda small compared to cross-beams. It sure would be nice to just keep the underneath free for stowing and the dog shade. The one major change I am considering is just leaving two openings in front of the middle bench for the wife and dog to sit facing forward.
2. Are you happy with the riveting?
3. How did you cut the aluminum angle?
4. Is the lumber too heavy? Or would the seats not hold properly.
5. Where did you buy the front motor mount?


----------



## cfh1177 (Mar 16, 2013)

Same here as Krypto...great job. I just picked up an 1985 and just can't make up my mind on the front deck. Pull it all the way back to the bench or leave some space. Looks awesome.


----------



## kryptonica (Mar 17, 2013)

CFH, marked up this diagram for the front.
Would these shelves help with laying rods or would they just get in the way?


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 19, 2014)

been a while since i've updated this - ive made a few changes. i fabbed up a console, and got a 2001 johnson 35 hp 3 cylinder. she now runs almost 33 mph. added a tach to the console. also made a rack for catfishing. its removeable by unscrewing two wing nuts and sliding the entire assembly off the posts i welded to a piece of flat bar and riveted down. next up is a jet lower for the motor so i can swap out depending on conditions. also made a livewell from a cooler, since i rarely keep any fish. 

also added a motorguide 82 lb tour trolling motor - now i fish anywhere i want.


----------

